# w00t!



## LateApex (Apr 20, 2009)

*Finally...*

Well as of this weekend I am no longer a rifle-virgin haha.

My buddy invited me out to shoot one of his AR15's and his Acc. Int'l .308 AW. 

First time out and it was a 500 yard range out in the country.

I shot both rifles with and without suppressors.

One thing I have to get used to on the AW is using the bag of sand for elevation change.

I think I did pretty well for never shooting a rifle before.

Even managed to hit a 500 yard target with the AR15. I think its about 3' by 3' using a red dot lol.  But the only ammo we had that could make it that far was some special 77 grain 5.56 that he was given. :eek:

Next time I'll bring out some paper targets. All they had up was steel.
Anyways. I had a blast! :)


----------



## Centermass (Apr 20, 2009)

Glad you shared this. 

What in the hell is wOOt?? :uhh:


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 20, 2009)

LateApex said:


> Well as of this weekend I am no longer a rifle-virgin haha.



Glad you got your cherry popped! ;)



Centermass said:


> What in the hell is wOOt?? :uhh:



It is four letters put together that do not make a real word, however used as a word by a person on this forum.:)


----------



## Centermass (Apr 20, 2009)

J.A.B. said:


> It is four letters put together that do not make a real word, however used as a word by a person on this forum.:)



Thanks Bro. Being more confused than I was 10 minutes ago always makes my Monday...... >:{


----------



## LateApex (Apr 20, 2009)

lol. Sorry about that.

w00t = Hell yeah! (well thats what it means to me haha)

Also, thanks!


----------



## 104TN (Apr 20, 2009)

w00t is geek short for, "Wow! Loot!"

It originated in role playing games.


----------



## LateApex (Apr 20, 2009)

I changed the title to something more appropriate.


----------



## P. Beck (Apr 21, 2009)

You are all missing the most important part.

I believe the operative phrases here are "I am no longer a rifle-virgin" and "First time out" and "I shot both rifles with and without suppressors"

Basic beer math:

First time with AR-15 w/o can + first time with AR-15 w/ can + first time with AI w/o can + first time with AI w/ can =  LateApex owes 4 cases of beer.

wOOt.


----------



## 08steeda (Apr 21, 2009)

w00t started out as a hackers term for gaining ROOT access to a computer. (if you don't know what root is, google it).

Now it is a term used to show excitement or happiness! Like HOT DAMN!!!

Now w0t for the car/motorcycle enthusiast means - Wide Open Throttle which evolved from w00t but for on-line forums for speed junkies. 

POP'ed that cherry! Good for you!!!! Fun ain't it! Some of the most fun you can have with your clothes on!!!


----------



## LateApex (Apr 22, 2009)

Yea I am definitely planning on going back out ASAP! As well as, buying my own AR-15 in the next couple months.

Id like to put one together from scratch but it looks like all the decent parts are sold out and/or on back order.


----------

